# Grub of some sort in manzanita wood



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

So there is some sort of a grub in my Manzanita wood. I have had the wood in the tank for about 7 months or so and this grub just showed up last night.

The whole is about 1/4 an inch across and the grub is actively excavating.

Ignore the water. I put it in the whole to see what the grub would do.

















What to do now?

My original thought is to use a nail or something to kill the gub and then fill the hole.

I really dont wanna take the wood out of the tank because it is the main piece in there and the broms have really grown a lot of it recently.


*If i can get a pic of the actually grub I will update this thread.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

tweezer time


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

A drill bit would be more fun . . .


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

so as long as i get it out I have no worries? (unless of course there are more)


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

you need to get yourself an eye eye


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

So I cut the wood a little and I was able to get out the lil bastard. 

I was expecting a worm of some sort but I was def wrong.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

whoa... how did that thing get in there?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

If that was a terrib tank that would probably equal lunchy time!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

nawth21 said:


> you need to get yourself an aye aye


and the creepiest mammal award goes to......


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone have any idea how to get this guy identified

I am really curious now


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I had the same thing happen. I kept seeing wood dust on the leaves in my tank and a perfectly round hole in the wood. I bought the wood at a reptile show last fall.

Today I looked in the tank and there were two of those sitting in the tank. You can't identify them by mine anymore. I dropped them on the floor and gave them a quick "tap" with the bottom of my shoe.

I think they might have been a little "crunchy" even for my mints.

Ewww.

Deb


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> anyone have any idea how to get this guy identified
> 
> I am really curious now


There are books that you can use to key out beetles. I don't know it I still have mine from when I took entomology in college.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

With a quick search, it looks like it might be a powder post beetle.

Deb


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here is a link with an image of a powder post beetle. The do look similar.

Google Image Result for http://www.forestry.ubc.ca/fetch21/FRST308/lab8/hemicoelus_gibbicollis/Hemicoelus%20damage1_1.JPG


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

looks very similar except for the mandibles on the front which the powder post beetle seems to be lacking


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> anyone have any idea how to get this guy identified
> 
> I am really curious now


 
What's That Bug? Insect identification


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> looks very similar except for the mandibles on the front which the powder post beetle seems to be lacking


There are many species of powder post beetle and the one in the link I sent also appears smaller that the one in your photo. It could be an exotic species, but the fact that it lives in holes in the wood certainly narrows it down.


----------

